# Lekka Vapors - Juice Reviews



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Hey guys.

Just picked up the Strapple Mint from LekkaVapors.

One word!!! DAAAAAMN!!!!! This shait is tasty!

This is the first juice I've tasted other than the norm e-juice like Liqua and TopQ and this feels like an other class of liquid.

I'm using it in my Protank 2 with a freshly charged ego twist battery running with a 2.2 Ohms coil.

Straight out the bottle without any steeping or breathing the flavors is there, nothing in your face, just very nice. Cant really say what the overpowering flavor is between Strawberry and Apple, its like they're walking hand in hand, side by side, making love to each other, the mint is non existent in the initial drag and you really feel it cool your throat and mouth which is really nice seeing that the liqua mint and menthol's are all really overpowering. 

Now I think this juice is somewhere round 30/70 PG/VG and I've used more PG based liquids and if you have read some of my stuff you'll know I had some trouble with burnt tastes and gurgles etc. At 3.8V this Strapple Mint is really nice but when I started cranking this sucker up its like more and more flavor on tap!
4.3V the mint really starts kicking in and 'making love' turns to a battle for flavor and these 3 just start kicking the living shait out of each other but no one wins. 
4.8V the vapor production really starts kicking in but when I chain vape it eventually start getting a burnt taste. Now with the Liqua when I got to 4V it starts to burn and that's not even chain vaping, this VG based liquid really holds up and at 4.8V the flavor is right about spot on with 4.3V but with more vapor.
at 4.3V I can still chain vape and every 4 or 5 drags just give it a dry vape to pull that juice into the coil.

I still wanna try it on my Twisp with the 2.2Ohms coil setup I'm running in there, this will give me a tighter drag and DUM DU DU DUM, just got the Trident dripper from @CVS! cant wait to set this sucker up and taste this juice. 

also got a custom mix from LekkaVapes which I'll try out later as @Tristan told me to let it steep for a couple of days, but I'm still gonna try some now when this Strapple Mint is finished or maybe after another tank of Strapple Mint.

LekkaVapors, this stuff is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Ok got the Trident setup and WHOA what a difference! Flavor heaven! Everything I just said but doubled or almost trippled!!! didn't think a dripper will have such a big difference on taste! New favorite flavour and gonna be my all day vape for a couple of days till the custom mix is steeped! (Is that right... when steeping is finished is it steeped?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Well the purists call it 'curing' not steeping these days - who the hell knows, can't keep up with you kids anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Derick said:


> Well the purists call it 'curing' not steeping these days - who the hell knows, can't keep up with you kids anymore



Shite @Derick I think the purist sniff instead of vape - Glue cures! I definitely vape ejuice not glue!


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

hehe - well they say that tea steeps - i.e. gets stronger because you leave the tea bag in there longer - juice you are not leaving anything in there to make it stronger, you are just giving the chemicals time to bond - hence curing - like glue gets harder (chemicals bonding)


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

In any case, I've never tasted cured or steeped juice, I'm waaay to impatient

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Agreed Derick


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

I have read that if you put juice in your slow cooker on its lowest setting , in water, then after about 3 hours it is steeped - might be something I'd look into


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Derick said:


> I have read that if you put juice in your slow cooker on its lowest setting , in water, then after about 3 hours it is steeped - might be something I'd look into



Lets hope you dont get the nuke effect like the microwave incident ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (25/2/14)

Speed steeping can be done by 'Streathing' which accelerates steeping by physical agitation and air circulation - check the Riptrippers video Giz posted a few days back.

Otherwise try an Ultrasonic cleaner - I am loving my one. One hour in the USC is the same as one week of steeping. Still experimenting but results are promising so far


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Yep, have read up on all the different steeping methods and their pros and cons - just remember that some of the steeping methods can break down your nicotine - effectively dropping your nic level - some tests that involved heating the liquid dropped the nic content by as much as 20% !


----------



## ET (25/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok got the Trident setup and WHOA what a difference! Flavor heaven! Everything I just said but doubled or almost trippled!!! didn't think a dripper will have such a big difference on taste! New favorite flavour and gonna be my all day vape for a couple of days till the custom mix is steeped! (Is that right... when steeping is finished is it steeped?)



lol nice one dude. perhaps next time maybe don't post it under an eliquid review that you started?


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Basicly still a juice review on another device

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

Derick said:


> Well the purists call it 'curing' not steeping these days - who the hell knows, can't keep up with you kids anymore


There's nothing pure with me! so I'll stick to steeping! hahaha


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Ultra Sonic bath method still works the best for me.


----------



## Silver (26/2/14)

Nice review @Hein510 
Thanks for writing it up
Sounds like a Lekka juice indeed.


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Lets hope you dont get the nuke effect like the microwave incident ??


Haha! That was bad dude! Don't what ever you do nuke anything remotely menthol or minty


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Just a quick one guys. I recently received my batch of Vape Mountain's VM4, Vanilla Custard, Strawberry and Pineapple. All 12mg 30mil bottels. What I did with steeping was pour the content of each bottle into its own class. Put it in the bath with geyser water. Left it standing for 30 min so liquid was nice and warm. I then frothed the liquid for 3 min each, took it out of the bath and left it standing for another 30 min or so and re-bottled it. You can not believe the difference! And for the nic, It still puts me on a decent plug when vaping to hard! It is a real cheap and easy way to enhance your juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Just a quick one guys. I recently received my batch of Vape Mountain's VM4, Vanilla Custard, Strawberry and Pineapple. All 12mg 30mil bottels. What I did with steeping was pour the content of each bottle into its own class. Put it in the bath with geyser water. Left it standing for 30 min so liquid was nice and warm. I then frothed the liquid for 3 min each, took it out of the bath and left it standing for another 30 min or so and re-bottled it. You can not believe the difference! And for the nic, It still puts me on a decent plug when vaping to hard! It is a real cheap and easy way to enhance your juice.



I seriously gotta give that method a try..

Got a little juice left that could use some enhancement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Anyone have any more reviews on his juice? Woul like to get, just dont know what.. Lol


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

I love Tristan's peanut butter and banana juice. Its absolutely divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (4/4/14)

Can't beat his Strapple mint, choc mint and Banana and peanut butter, if you like Turkish delight try the Energy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Shibby, thanks dude! Ill definitely place a order soon!


----------



## Hein510 (4/4/14)

One thing to keep in mind thou, his juice sells out quick so do yourself a favor and let it steep for a week or so to really make it taste awesome!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> One thing to keep in mind thou, his juice sells out quick so do yourself a favor and let it steep for a week or so to really make it taste awesome!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Will do most def! Not going to be able to order right away sadly.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

*Elvis' Breakfast*

So far this is my favorite juice, absolutely love this stuff. Started with 12mg as this is the highest stock nic level available. After I finished the 30ml bottle way too quickly I had @ShaneW hook me up with a special request 18mg mix, it's going down very fast but being a higher nic I can take it a little slower. The extra nic doesn't seem to affect the flavours but does make the already thick throat hit slightly heavier. I've also noticed that I need to drink a lot more water with this juice, it makes me really thirsty, noticeably more so than other VG heavy juices.

Flavours are spot on, firm ripe bananas and smooth creamy sticky peanut butter. Well done @Tristan, you have a real winner here, don't change a thing

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

*Carabana*

After trying Elvis' Breakfast and realizing that I like banana vapes I had to try Carabana which as the name suggests is a Caramel and Banana mix. I had some 18mg mixed on request from Shane at Juicyjoes.co.za. Unlike other "caramel" juices I've tried this one actually tastes like Caramel Treat and not burnt sugar, the bananas add a richness and rounds it off perfectly. If you liked Elvis' Breakfast but need something sweeter then this is it. This one also has a pretty substantial throat hit at a 50/50 PG to VG ratio and will also require a steady supply of drinking water. Great juice! Will definitely be getting more of this.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Loving these picture reviews @BumbleBee  keep them coming!

I'm worried about what pic you'll post if you come across a juice you dislike

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

*Choc Mint*

Tried this one at 12mg. This one tends to gunk up my 0.5 ohm coil on my dripper fairy quickly but it's a small price to pay for something that tastes exactly like this:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

*Menthol*

Another one that I had mixed for me at 18mg, also got one for @Bumblebabe at 6mg which I tried after trying the 18mg to verify my findings. It does have a slightly cool sensation to it but I certainly would label this stuff as "menthol". 

This is what comes to mind:




I can only describe this as wet cardboard, not too bad I guess if you need something to water down a stronger flavoured juice with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Awesome @BumbleBee, I like your visual style and you surely brought a new dimension to e-juice reviews.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (14/4/15)

Company: lekka Vapors
Product Name: Elvis' Breakfast 
Product Image:






Reviewer: Moonunit 

Mod: Smok BT50
Watts/Volts: 20W/3.something

Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis 
Coil Resistance: 0.5
Wicking Material: Standard off the shelf coil

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R100.00/30ml
Website: ordered via ecigssa 

Website blurb:
Reviewer Notes: heard about this about a year ago when I was but a young vaper still using a twisp. Tried it out for one or 2 puffs and was blown away by the flavour in that it tasted just like what it was described to be. 

Recently joined ecigssa and rediscovered this flavour after long forgetting its name, and couldn't believe my luck.

@Tristan told me I need to let it steep but I was too impatient I had to try it, initial flavour was very potent banana with a slight peanut under tone, as has been described by others. Letting it steep for a week and will report back. ADV, maybe...?

Similar to: banana marshmallow sweets

Avoid if:

Sorry about the necro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

